# I underwent a Nissen Fundoplication. Questions:



## 21725 (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi all. I had been suffering from GERD symptoms for 2 years before I underwent the surgery. I got ALOT of procedure done before it was performed to make sure it was GERD. My question is rather general. Its been a little less than 3 weeks since I went under the scalpal and my symptoms have improved(longer, deeper sleep), although not left entirely. My doctor said I would have the same GERD symptoms about a week after surgery but that was normal. Anyway, last night, I had terrible acid reflux. I spent hours tossing and turning until I at last managed 2 hours of sleep. This has me SERIOUSLY depressed as I thought I would never have to go through this again. For anyone that has had this operation or knows, is something wrong with my fundoplication? Is it normal to have a recurrence on occasion? I aske my doctor if the food containing onions I ate before I slept may have been the cause becuase I did have an onion like taste in my mouth during the reflux and in the morning but he said there is no restriction on what I can eat.He also said it was too early to tell, but there may be a chance the wrap failed which also has me very sad becuase all that Ive gone though may have been in vain.Any information will be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hi there and welcome


----------



## 14275 (Apr 10, 2006)

I had the same surgery in 1996 which I am happy to say did cure most of my symptons. I still take Protonix every day, and get just regular old heartburn once in a while, but I am able to eat anything I want! BUT in the last year, I have developed many new stomach related problems. I'm not sure if they are surgery related (the doctors are clueless) or just my seelf-diagnosed IBS-C, but I'm learning to live with them. Good luck to you,


----------



## 21725 (Apr 11, 2006)

Wow, I wish I can say Ive had the same results with my flundoplication. For your case, what my doctor told me, when I had mine done is that in 80 plus percent of patients, the wrap goes strong for 10 years PLUS. I kinda doubt yours is going bad since youve had good results so far. Have you ever heard of people getting it done twice?


----------

